# Warum Anbietersperre



## Flatuzzi (17 März 2017)

Eine für euch Profis wahrscheinlich naive Frage:
Für was brauche ich denn eine Anbietersperre ??
Wenn ich für etwas versehentlich bezahlen muss was ich nicht bestellt hatte, dann bekomm ich das ja automatisch zurück


----------



## jupp11 (17 März 2017)

Nichts geht automatisch.  Mit einer Drittanbietersperre   kann man sich den Ärger ersparen  in den Clinch mit den Providern zu gehen.


----------



## Reducal (17 März 2017)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Nichts geht automatisch.


Bei manchen Anbietern schon. Ich finde da alles aus dem Hause Drillisch vorbildlich. Dort ist die Sperre immer voreingestellt und man kann sie nur über den Support aufheben.

Smartmobil
Simplytel
Deutschlandsim
discoPLUS
discoSURF
discoTEL
eteleon
M2M-mobil
PremiumSIM
sim.de


----------



## jupp11 (17 März 2017)

Flatuzzi schrieb:


> Wenn ich für etwas versehentlich bezahlen muss was ich nicht bestellt hatte, dann bekomm ich das ja automatisch zurück


Darauf bezieht sich meine  Antwort. Kein Provider zahlt "automatisch"  Drittanbieterkosten zurück.


----------



## Apfelmann2 (25 August 2017)

d.h. ich muss Drittanbieter erst freischalten lassen wenn ich das will ?


----------



## Hippo (25 August 2017)

Grad andersrum.
DU mußt dem Provider mitteilen daß Du die Drittanbietersperre willst.


----------



## jupp11 (25 August 2017)

Eine aktuelle Erklärung mit Hilfestellung:
http://www.focus.de/digital/praxist...sich-gegen-smartphone-abzocke_id_7016993.html
http://handytarif-test.de/handytarif-ratgeber/drittanbietersperre/


> Bei den Drillisch-Marken wie WinSim, Smartmobil und DeutschlandSim ist die Drittanbietersperre bei Vertragsabschluss netterweise bereits aktiviert. Das heißt: Man muss nicht aktiv werden, um ungewollte Smartphone-Abos zu vermeiden.


----------

